# School me on the Radiator Sensor Please



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

43 lookers but no one knows?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Not sure, the parts diagram doesn't show exactly where it is unfortunately. It's #8 on the diagram. Radiator & Components for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Gnfanatic said:


> 43 lookers but no one knows?


I found some info which may be helpful. What year and engine do you have?

Doug

.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

2014 1.4L

thanks guys


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi, the radiator sensor is located on the passenger side, edge of radiator, accessable from top engine bay. Tight squeeze but workable. There is a removable metal clip that holds the sensor in place and an electrical connector with an integral snap retainer. The sensor on the engine coolant outlet is same setup and easier to see although different part #. Make sure the old "o" ring is removed before inserting new sensor.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I have both brand new
Question is it normal to have a 130 degree difference between the two.


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

This is from my own very limited 1.4 observation and diy repair experience. My (2012 eco) DIC coolant temp display had very wide swings, 185 to 245f+. Different than your obd2 monitor showing the two temps. My issue was a failed t-stat stuck closed, so the radiator sensor was not being heated by hot coolant, but the engine sensor was. (Probably an overly simplistic way to describe that).
My coolant hose between radiator and t-stat was staying cold even after a drive with engine up to op temp.
That being said, imho, the temp difference between the two sensors could be quite different under normal operation depending if the radiator needs to be used at normal engine operating temperatures(tstat opening or closing) or by computer telling it to open or close for a variety of driving conditions.



Account | Vehicle | Help | Contact | AutoZone


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

My guess is your thermostat is stuck closed. Therefore the outlet temperature is quite low and just picking up engine heat. The reason you haven’t overheated yet is because you said ambient temperature outside is 28°.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Hmmmm, interesting. I need to look in the scanner more and drive further. I would think an engine can overheat at any temp outside. Maybe I should watch for ect numbers dropping when fan kicks in. If they dont that would be a stuck thermostat


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Idk with temps that cool and airflow/fans it may not. I’m no expert, but tough to say.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

This is the crap I am dealing with. 23MPG, I always got 29 to32 in the city. This POS can never been working 100% for more then a month. it is either an oil leak, misfire and now a cooling issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

For most cars, the _normal operating engine temperature_ is in a range of 195 to 220 degrees Fahrenheit, but the normal 1.4T operating range of the Cruze can be anywhere from 190-225F,. The electronically controlled thermostat varies temperature based on ambient conditions and engine load. 230 is where the engine fan kicks into high speed. The position of the analog needle means anything from 185 to 230F on the Cruze. 

Both temp sensor locations:




or




or


----------



## fl38583 (Feb 5, 2019)

Gnfanatic said:


> Live data is showing the following:
> 
> ETC Temp: 198DEG F
> RAD Temp Sensor: 52DEG F
> ...


is it just saying that the ac is off due to high engine temps? My 2014 did this same thing but the t-stat was stuck open so the coolant was not getting to operating temperature - chevy put the high temp code in the scare people so they would not drive the car out of normal operating temperatures which makes the engine not efficient. The fix was to get the t-stat replaced - I have had no issues since. I did not look at my sensors but I did check temps manually. Hope this helps.


----------

